# Cars and motorcycles.....



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

You have the money, but you're only allowed to buy a car and motorcycle from the year that you were born, what's your choices?

Better make it:

A car for work etc.
A car for the weekend and fun times.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 20, 2008)

well, I already own 2 cars from around my date of birth, not too many flash cars came out when I was born


----------



## <simon> (Jul 20, 2008)

What was around in 1992??????

I want my grandfathers Ford Falcon 500


----------



## The Basket (Jul 20, 2008)

1973...so here it is.

Image:1974 Citroen D-Special 02.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As my works car.

Image:Bora.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Me like!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 20, 2008)

73 Mach 1 mustang with optional 429boss


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2008)

1949 Harley Davidson FL Hydra Glide 

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm, something from 1975? That's gonna be hard.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 21, 2008)

Egad ! 

I can see me now in a '34 Ford "Woodie" and an Indian motorcycle !!

Was that a muscle car or what ??


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe since I'm a Mopar fan, a 75 Duster with a 360 and a four speed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bike would be a 1965 Harley-Davidson FL Electra Glide.

Car would be 1965 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 22, 2008)

1982 - I have no interest in bikes so the cars would be

Daily driver - Rover SD1 Vitesse 






Weekend toy - Aston Martin V8 Vantage


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 2, 2008)

im looking for this:






i like alfa romeos


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 2, 2008)

Citroen DS as day by day car: was just 20 years ahead 

CitroÃ«n DS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Lancia Aurelia B24 spider for the fun. The purest design of Mr Giuseppe Farina (better known as 'Pininfarina') on an incredible chassis. (V6-60° engine, hemi chambers, transaxle with differential, clutch and gearbox on the rear to equalize weight distribution, inboard brakes: not even the racing cars were that sophisticated) 

Lancia Aurelia B24 - Wikipedia

Here a summary in english for the Aurelia

Lancia Aurelia main page

Lancia Aurelia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bike : BMW R69s

BMW R69S


----------



## hunter0f2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Being born in 1945, I dont have a lot of choice never liked motor bikes. As I own a Dodge anyway I'll Choose these..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## pbehn (May 6, 2017)

1959 Norton Dominator

I havnt ridden one but have been a pillion, smoothest and best handling British twin I ever came across.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)

￼


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

Cool.!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------

